# METHAMPHETAMINE PSE-RP-I2 Reduction



## primitiveintelectual (Feb 15, 2022)

pseudo extracted way Straight to E because the A / B method didn't work for me.
120mg pseudoephedrine sulfate + 5mg loratadine per one pill


- [www.rhodium.ws]


10g pseudoephedrine sulphate
15g iodine crytsaline granulate
5g RP
5ml h2o
reflux
it happened to me that during the reaction after an hour, the sealing tape between the neck of the bank and the cooler came loose, and it started to smoke sharply. is it possible that meth also evaporated?
it happened at a temperature of 120 C. I turned off the cooker and waited for it to cool down so that I could repair the sealing tape. and again I began to heat it up again, but not until the next day because I did not have time after that.
is it possible that this break damaged the reaction?
so when I started to reheat it under a reflux condenser (a balloon placed at the end of it) to 130 C, I kept this temperature for an hour.
then I let it cool down and poured water there and I filtered it.
the whole mixture was green. It is normal?
I expected it to be yellowish or clear
anyway I continued, I added NAOH to ph 12+
then I added 2x 100ml xylene
(I put the bottom layer down)
I washed xylene with cold, warm and cold DH2O
I put MgSO 4 in a Buchner funnel with filter paper, through which I poured a xylene layer.
I then gassed the xylene layer with hcl gas (nacl + h2so4 dried over CaCl2).
I'm disappointed, I expected a higher yield of at least 6g, instead I have 3g of a white powder.
I'll try to recrystallize it.
I dissolved this powder in a beaker in hot isopropyl alcohol, added about 10 ml of acetone, covered it and put it in the freezer.

maybe happiness lost, maybe I don't have enough knowledge.

here is the result






1.png - AnonFiles







anonfiles.com









4.png - AnonFiles







anonfiles.com









5.png - AnonFiles







anonfiles.com









2 (2).png - AnonFiles







anonfiles.com









3.png - AnonFiles







anonfiles.com









6 (1).png - AnonFiles







anonfiles.com









6 (4).png - AnonFiles







anonfiles.com


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton (Feb 16, 2022)

The free base of methamphetamine can fly away with the vapor, but maybe it's not just that. This synthesis technique produces reaction byproducts as indicated by the color of the mixture. I think such a low yield is due to a combination of factors.
Is this the first time you've synthesized meth this way?
I think it's worth repeating and gaining experience.
The resulting meth looks great in the photo. Extraction, acidification and recrystallization were successful. 
Was the meth good quality?


----------



## primitiveintelectual

I've already set up this reaction about 2x, I've never been able to do it. I gave it to a friend. I haven't seen him in a long time. I have no way of asking him that. From my own point of smell, I know that when I was enjoying meth from available sources, meth was bitter, it was a particular chemical odor. This my product was also bitter, but it didn't have a smell. I put a small piece of the product to dissolve in water and the pH measurement was blue.

Thank you for your reply, I will definitely try again.
I will then publish my work to the forum


----------



## Ouroboros369

Looks like you had a decent amount of success. I have tried rp/i reductions countless times and always have issues with getting my pfed clean so more often than not my reaction fails.


----------



## primitiveintelectual

from 10g pseudo yield 0,4g it's a shame, I prayed I expected more


----------



## Ouroboros369

primitiveintelectual said:


> from 10g pseudo yield 0,4g it's a shame, I prayed I expected more



primitiveintelectualThats a shame man sorry to hear that.


----------



## primitiveintelectual

no one fell from heaven and knew everything right away, we will try it further, hope last dies and the love that lasts is essential.

I wish you much success


----------



## Acab1312

Due to a LWR 36-48 hours response time (max 120°) 107.5-112.5° was ideal, and an increase to 0.8 ml dh2o - 1g E. The return increased from 42% to 57%. If they have the opportunity and the time, they could give it a try.

Good luck


----------

